# Lola's Christmas Photo Shoot!



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

It's my first time posting Lola's pictures 

My friend works at a Studio so I took her in for a Christmas photo shoot! 

Shes is 6 months old, and weighs only 1.8lbs.. 

I got her from a lady in **** who imports show quality maltese from Korea. She's been doing really great except she is really a picky eater..

What do you guys feed your puppy?? Lola's on Karma.. I recently chaged from Innova.. but I don't think she really likes it.. 

Any suggestions?? 



_EDIT: The person representing herself as the customer, was actually the broker herself. Thread has been edited. K/C Mom_


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG! You have one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen! She is sooo gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I know her Korean breeder background just based on that face! Please, please, could you tell us who her breeder is? I want one!  LOL Is she okay though(no health problems?) Why is she so small? I'd be too afraid to put her through any surgery in her lifetime. But once again, her face is to die for! :wub2:

I just recently started feeding my baby Wellness dog food, and she LOVES it and won't stop eating it until there's no more!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a little doll, beautiful pics! (wellness small bites and innova re the food, i've had wellness supermix 5 too)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 6 2010, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870434


> OMG! You have one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen! She is sooo gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I know her Korean breeder background just based on that face! Please, please, could you tell us who her breeder is? I want one!  LOL Is she okay though(no health problems?) Why is she so small? I'd be too afraid to put her through any surgery in her lifetime. But once again, her face is to die for! :wub2:
> 
> I just recently started feeding my baby Wellness dog food, and she LOVES it and won't stop eating it until there's no more! [/B]


I'll pm you the information of that lady 

I think she specializes in teacup sized ones,, My friend got a Yorkie from her a year ago and her yorkie only weights 2lbs but really healthy too 

My baby had no problem so far expect her picky appetite lol
I was told that her parents both weighs less than 3lbs 

I'll definitely try Wellness , Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh she's cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a adorable baby girl, she looks like a stuffed animal :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome and your pics are adorable. 

As for picky eating, I would have a blood panel done if you haven't already just to make certain nothing underlying
to cause lack of appetite. She's so tiny for 6 months. I wish you and your baby well!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She's a cutie for sure! :wub: :wub: :wub: I would also get her checked out by the vet just incase health problems are causing her not to eat.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Lola is cute. Are her parents really small?
1.8 lbs at 6 months is a little underweight .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I did bring her to vet and had the blood panel and stool test done  but the vet said she is really healthy. 
He just said some dog might have picky appetite like some people do .. 

Thank you for your reply 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 6 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870470


> Welcome and your pics are adorable.
> 
> As for picky eating, I would have a blood panel done if you haven't already just to make certain nothing underlying
> to cause lack of appetite. She's so tiny for 6 months. I wish you and your baby well![/B]


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Her mom weighs 3.5lbs but dad weighs 2.3lbs . I got her pedigree and most of the dogs were 2-4lbs
But I think she is one of the smaller ones in her bloodline 



QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 6 2010, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870484


> Lola is cute. Are her parents really small?
> 1.8 lbs at 6 months is a little underweight .[/B]


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I did try.. apparently lol but the vet said she is healthy but just a picky eater like some people lol..


QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jan 6 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870483


> She's a cutie for sure! :wub: :wub: :wub: I would also get her checked out by the vet just incase health problems are causing her not to eat.[/B]


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh my, she is simply breathtaking!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870490


> Her mom weighs 3.5lbs but dad weighs 2.3lbs . I got her pedigree and most of the dogs were 2-4lbs
> But I think she is one of the smaller ones in her bloodline
> 
> 
> ...





> Lola is cute. Are her parents really small?
> 1.8 lbs at 6 months is a little underweight .[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just curous about her pedigree, can you show me. I've never heard of dogs being so small, I know they couldn't be champions, I would just really like to study it, for me. You could pm me this!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness, she is a small one. I can't believe someone bred a 3.5 female! That's pretty scary. 

Welcome to the forum and your pup is absolutely adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have a scanner..  


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 6 2010, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870494


> QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870490





> Her mom weighs 3.5lbs but dad weighs 2.3lbs . I got her pedigree and most of the dogs were 2-4lbs
> But I think she is one of the smaller ones in her bloodline
> 
> 
> ...





> Lola is cute. Are her parents really small?
> 1.8 lbs at 6 months is a little underweight .[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just curous about her pedigree, can you show me. I've never heard of dogs being so small, I know they couldn't be champions, I would just really like to study it, for me. You could pm me this! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your baby is adorable :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is all eyes. Very beautiful baby. I think almost everyone would like to know who the breeder is, just for reference. I refer people all the time for the type of puppy they want when I am asked.

Tina


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG! Absolutely adorable! Love her! Gorgeous pics! I bet you are so proud! Welcome to SM!!! Would love to see more pics! Post more of her please! LOL.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lola is beautiful! :wub: I love her holiday photo shots!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy cow, your baby is just darling!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Love her face. I'm guessing she's from Shinemore?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWW 

BEAUTIFUL face Lola has :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I am melting here. Please share more of her pic. How is she like, personality wise?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Your Baby is absolutely darling........ Beautiful ! and gorgeous pix!


She definitely has the "look" of a Shinemore puppy. I am wondering if the Asian breed standard is a smaller weight( bodytype) than the American AKC standard. According to the Shinemore website their dogs are shown and they have many champions. Perhaps the weight range is less than here and in Europe.

I would love to buy a Shinemore male to show here but I bet they are cost prohibitive when you add in the shipping with the price of the pup.

Maybe it would be less if I got one from Canada? Can you please share the breeder information? Maybe post the breeder information under the "Breeder thread" Thanks.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh she's adorable!
I couldn't imagine having a malt so small!!!!! My Milo was 2.5lbs at 10 weeks when I got him and is now 5.5lbs at 8 months.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow she is tiny BUT beautiful!!!! What a face!!!!!!!!!! Breathtaking!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh those are sweet pictures.
thank you for sharing them!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! She is breathtaking. My Lola sends puppy kisses to your Lola 

Is she a LuxPup? I have been checking her site for a while, particularly as I am hoping to move to vancouver this year.

I am happy to hear the vet is happy with her.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What an adorable baby and soo tiny its scary. Is she a shinemore pup?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 7 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870623


> What an adorable baby and soo tiny its scary. Is she a shinemore pup?[/B]


Nooo, Shinemore breeds standard show quality malts. You can't show underweight malts, breeders breed to have show dogs, not pets.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 7 2010, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870633


> QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 7 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870623





> What an adorable baby and soo tiny its scary. Is she a shinemore pup?[/B]


Nooo, Shinemore breeds standard show quality malts. You can't show underweight malts, breeders breed to have show dogs, not pets. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


agree! Shinemore breed malts within the standard!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Asian Countries and for that matter European countries have the same standard as the AKC standards for the Maltese breed ? 

The standards here are the AKC ( American standard) I know that UK has some slight differences in certain breeds.Most recently I saw an Aussie ( Australian Shepard) that was imported from Italy at a local show in Ocala FL and he had a long ( not docked) tail. Some people were discussing standard differences ringside. 

I wonder if the Maltese standard is different in different countries. In some places they are called Maltese Terriers and I always was led to believe that the Maltese is from the Spaniel dog type, not terrier.' Some Maltese in Europe look more "terrier", sturdier bigger boned and longer snouted. 

In some historic paintings the Maltese has all different types of looks

Lola has a beautiful face, expressive big eyes and small nose, short snout. Even if she was quite a bit bigger her facial beauty is desirable to many.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 7 2010, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870607


> Oh wow! She is breathtaking. My Lola sends puppy kisses to your Lola
> 
> Is she a LuxPup? I have been checking her site for a while, particularly as I am hoping to move to vancouver this year.
> 
> I am happy to hear the vet is happy with her.[/B]



Thank you for your warm compliments about my baby 

She is from **** 
Lola is small.. but she is well structured and really healthy according to my vet  

My Lola says thank you to your Lola for her kisses 



_EDIT BY ADMIN: References removed. OP is not the customer; she is the broker herself._


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 7 2010, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870623


> What an adorable baby and soo tiny its scary. Is she a shinemore pup?[/B]



No not shinemore..
I got it from ****

Your malt looks so cute too !!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 7 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870665


> Does anyone know if the Asian Countries and for that matter European countries have the same standard as the AKC standards for the Maltese breed ?
> 
> The standards here are the AKC ( American standard) I know that UK has some slight differences in certain breeds.Most recently I saw an Aussie ( Australian Shepard) that was imported from Italy at a local show in Ocala FL and he had a long ( not docked) tail. Some people were discussing standard differences ringside.
> 
> ...


Ireland follows the FCI breed standard - in which it states maltese should weigh between 3-4kg(6.6-8.8lbs) and for males between 21-25cm/about8-10 inches tall and females 20-23cm/about 8-9inches. Height is more important. so, bigger over here in Europe!

Milo is pretty much fully grown at 5.5lbs and 7.8 inches tall(I'd say he could grow to 8 inches tall though). under the standard but its quality over size and I don't think I've seen an 8.8lb maltese in the ring here! 
ETA - also want to say that Milo is from British lines if anyone wanted to know.

countries that follow FCI breed standard : http://www.fci.be/membres.aspx

Maltese are commonly called maltese terriers here and in the UK but that is not correct - they ARE called maltese but people don't seem to know that, even Milo's vet.......
I've even spoken to a woman who has 3 maltese and she thinks they are called maltese terriers! :blink: 
according to the Irish Kennel club they are called maltese!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Lola is precious. :wub: Wishing you many, many years of happiness with her! 
I'm a bit confused, so the lady you got her from imports them from a Korean breeder? How many of the Korean breeders does she import from? Does she just sell them or does she show and breed herself? 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 7 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870665


> Does anyone know if the Asian Countries and for that matter European countries have the same standard as the AKC standards for the Maltese breed ?[/B]


 The KKF is a member of FCI and has a contractual agreement with AKC. I know that Shinemore has shown in US shows and she strives for the AKC standard. Shiloh was sold as a pet due to her being to small to show/breed, her sire and dam was 4 and 5 lbs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

do you know which Korean breeder?
Because I was looking on her sites and she aims for pups to be under 4lbs and doesn't mention showing so where does she get the "show standard" korean malts that she breeds from???

Taken from the website the OP posted:

*****

its not Shinemore for sure!!



_Edited by Admin._


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I talked to the the lady when I got Lola, she did have few malts expected to be 4-6lbs too but I preferred smaller size so I got Lola.

Plus, the ones weighing 4-6lbs with Lola's quality were more expensive.. cause of their show potential. 
I know my Lola is underweight but It doesn't mean that she is not healthy or genetically wrong.. she is just small
and,, I'm just keeping Lola as a pet so not being a standard size is not much an issue for me..

I'm just worried now cause the lady I got my Lola from was really nice and passionate.. and she had wonderful puppies.. but now it kinda seems like I made her look bad?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 7 2010, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870689


> Lola is precious. :wub: Wishing you many, many years of happiness with her!
> I'm a bit confused, so the lady you got her from imports them from a Korean breeder? How many of the Korean breeders does she import from? Does she just sell them or does she show and breed herself?
> 
> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 7 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870665





> Does anyone know if the Asian Countries and for that matter European countries have the same standard as the AKC standards for the Maltese breed ?[/B]


 The KKF is a member of FCI and has a contractual agreement with AKC. I know that Shinemore has shown in US shows and she strives for the AKC standard. Shiloh was sold as a pet due to her being to small to show/breed, her sire and dam was 4 and 5 lbs.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe her parents' used to breed/show Yorkies in Korea cause she had lots of yorkies picture and ribbons at home


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

no, no, you didn't make her look bad! don't worry!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Lola is so cute and I love the name too!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lola is beyond cute!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, Lola is darling! :wub: :wub: 

:Welcome 2:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

beautiful darling! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lola is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

No, no you didn't! And I know your experienced with tiny dogs!  I just wonder if every person she sells to knows how to deal with them though.... I know I didn't with my one pounder malt.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

lola is super adorable!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your Lola is so very precious and I'm glad your vet says she's in perfect health! I know even the best show breeders can sometimes get one that's below the breed standard in size every once in awhile. I also want to welcome you to SM and hope you have a wonderful time getting to know us all and learning about the breed we are all so totally in love with!

So I'm just a bit confused. ***...is she the Breeder or is she a broker? If she's a broker, than who is the breeder? It should say on her papers.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

lola is so beautiful!! i cant stiop looking at her little face.. and the face does look like shinemore maybe *** imports from shinemore? or another korean brreder.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870456


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 6 2010, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870434





> OMG! You have one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen! She is sooo gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think I know her Korean breeder background just based on that face! Please, please, could you tell us who her breeder is? I want one!  LOL Is she okay though(no health problems?) Why is she so small? I'd be too afraid to put her through any surgery in her lifetime. But once again, her face is to die for! :wub2:
> 
> I just recently started feeding my baby Wellness dog food, and she LOVES it and won't stop eating it until there's no more! [/B]


I'll pm you the information of that lady 

I think she specializes in teacup sized ones,, My friend got a Yorkie from her a year ago and her yorkie only weights 2lbs but really healthy too 

My baby had no problem so far expect her picky appetite lol
I was told that her parents both weighs less than 3lbs 

I'll definitely try Wellness , Thank you for your suggestion!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hello I'm new to this forum and saw the pics of the pup from the Korean breeder, well I am currently in the process of getting a female maltese but the one in the picture is what I've been looking for for 8 yrs. Can you please send me the website or name of the breeder...thank you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870421


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting Lola's pictures
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that was the case. Thank you for being on top of it. 

Please everyone, before purchasing a puppy from anywhere, read the great pinned threads in the Breeder Section on how to look for a reputable breeder. Puppy Brokers are just as responsible as puppy mills and byb's in continuing the on going suffering of these precious little ones we love so much.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870490


> Her mom weighs 3.5lbs but dad weighs 2.3lbs . I got her pedigree and most of the dogs were 2-4lbs
> But I think she is one of the smaller ones in her bloodline
> 
> 
> ...





> Lola is cute. Are her parents really small?
> 1.8 lbs at 6 months is a little underweight .[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't see the pic  ... but, for the record, that size (size of her parents) isn't considered "show quality" size - it's undersized.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870421


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting Lola's pictures
> 
> ...


Wow! how on earth did you find that out?. SM Detectives are us :biggrin:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_The person representing herself as the customer, was actually the broker herself. Thread has been edited. K/C Mom_

For clarification (I'm a bit confused), does this mean the "Guest" who posted is really a broker pimping pups?


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870421


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting Lola's pictures
> 
> ...



LOL!

Lola got busted by the forum cops..... :biggrin: 


Good work moderators. Maybe this will discourage questionable breeders
from coming here to spam underweight Malts.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 17 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874369


> _The person representing herself as the customer, was actually the broker herself. Thread has been edited. K/C Mom_
> 
> For clarification (I'm a bit confused), does this mean the "Guest" who posted is really a broker pimping pups?[/B]


That's what my investigation suggests.. yes.

Just a note that this sort of thing goes on all the time here!! You just wouldn't believe the number of members with two or more personas, 3+ usernames, fake stories, etc. Not to get off topic, but please be careful about who you befriend here. We do all we can to protect you but I'm sure we can't catch all the mischief.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 17 2010, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874362


> QUOTE (ciel210 @ Jan 6 2010, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870421





> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting Lola's pictures
> 
> ...


Wow! how on earth did you find that out?. SM Detectives are us :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

If I told you, I'd have to shoot you!  We have some admin tools that we can use that are part of the board's software as well as the info given when joining ... it all can add up ...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 17 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874380


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 17 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874369





> _The person representing herself as the customer, was actually the broker herself. Thread has been edited. K/C Mom_
> 
> For clarification (I'm a bit confused), does this mean the "Guest" who posted is really a broker pimping pups?[/B]


That's what my investigation suggests.. yes.

Just a note that this sort of thing goes on all the time here!! You just wouldn't believe the number of members with two or more personas, 3+ usernames, fake stories, etc. Not to get off topic, but please be careful about who you befriend here. We do all we can to protect you but I'm sure we can't catch all the mischief.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow!!! Glad you caught them... good job!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 17 2010, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874380


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 17 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874369





> _The person representing herself as the customer, was actually the broker herself. Thread has been edited. K/C Mom_
> 
> For clarification (I'm a bit confused), does this mean the "Guest" who posted is really a broker pimping pups?[/B]


That's what my investigation suggests.. yes.

Just a note that this sort of thing goes on all the time here!! You just wouldn't believe the number of members with two or more personas, 3+ usernames, fake stories, etc. Not to get off topic, but please be careful about who you befriend here. We do all we can to protect you but I'm sure we can't catch all the mischief.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nice work, Sher! You are great! :biggrin:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought she was because the pics she posted were the same style as all of the pics on the website.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, i thought her post looked off so i didnt reply!

will the greed ever end :smmadder: 

Sher, good job!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Admin Team, for your detective work in removing brokers from this forum. It's so unfortunate that there are breeders who for whatever reason won't come here themselves to discuss their dogs but choose to do it through others.

On another note, yes, I do get picky about misinformation, in this particular thread about size/weight as it relates to the American breed standard for Maltese. There are no disqualifications in our breed standard and there are no low end weight limits. Several times in this thread it has been stated that 3 or 3.5 lbs. does not meet the breed standard. While most of us believe that a 3 or 3.5 lb. Maltese bitch is too small to be bred, the American breed standard says:

<span style="font-family:Verdana">*Size - *Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

A Maltese should weigh less than 7 pounds. Weight greater than 7 lbs. could be considered a fault just like any other fault (i.e. bad bite, low tail set, poor pigment, etc.) but it is NOT a disqualification. A 3 lb. dog should not even be faulted because there is no low-end weight limit. The standard says 4-6 lbs preferred but goes on to say Overall quality is to be favored over size. In years past, many dogs under 4 lbs. have become champions and deservedly so.

MaryH

</span>


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I SOOO KNEW it! When I asked for her pedigree, she replied that she didn't have a scanner. BUT if she really didn't than she would've been able to scan the suppossed pictures of the dog. They were from a studio she said.

Plus, you should've heard our convo in pms. She was basically advertising the "breeder".


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

In our pms, I asked for more Lola pics and for pics of Lola's parents. She responded by saying, her camera was broke, so, no more pics. Also, she said, she couldn't find the pics of her parents on her computer. Whaaat? Also, her sm username and the broker email addy both had the same numbers 210 in them. If she smells like a rat and looks like a rat, well, you know the rest of the saying. I have also asked the "broker" for previous customer referrals that have bought these puppies. She has not responded. I posted this on her facebook, in hopes other fans on facebook, will start to THINK about purchasing a puppy from a broker!!!!! On the home page of her website, on the slide show is the exact pic of "Lola" from the Christmas shoot. I was thinking the broker was here spamming for business.

Edited to add: I called the broker also, trying to get the Korean breeder information from her. She would not answer. BUT, she wanted me to email her pics of my Shih Tzu, Josey. Red flag!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874435


> I SOOO KNEW it! When I asked for her pedigree, she replied that she didn't have a scanner. BUT if she really didn't than she would've been able to scan the suppossed pictures of the dog. They were from a studio she said.
> 
> Plus, you should've heard our convo in pms. She was basically advertising the "breeder".[/B]


I knew that was why you were asking her all of those questions! You were just doing your own little investigation.

Mary H, thank you for bringing that up.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jan 17 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874446


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874435





> I SOOO KNEW it! When I asked for her pedigree, she replied that she didn't have a scanner. BUT if she really didn't than she would've been able to scan the suppossed pictures of the dog. They were from a studio she said.
> 
> Plus, you should've heard our convo in pms. She was basically advertising the "breeder".[/B]


I knew that was why you were asking her all of those questions! You were just doing your own little investigation.

Mary H, thank you for bringing that up.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not having a scanner is not unusual. I don't have one and put pics on from my camera. I also got the pedigree from online.
I do believe she was the broker. I did from the start. Suzi also told me what she found so it just shows you how very clever
these brokers are. They will say anything to get a sale. BUYER BEWARE! Do your research!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 17 2010, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874475


> *Not having a scanner is not unusual. I don't have one and put pics on from my camera. * I also got the pedigree from online.
> I do believe she was the broker. I did from the start. Suzi also told me what she found so it just shows you how very clever
> these brokers are. They will say anything to get a sale. BUYER BEWARE! Do your research![/B]


True, but she said in her first post that "a friend at a studio" took the proffessional pictures. Photo studios give you prints, not email them to you. LOL You would have to scan the pics onto your comp. I would think.... There would be other ways, but that would be extremely difficult. LOL I just thought...something smelled fishy...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874435


> When I asked for her pedigree, she replied that she didn't have a scanner. BUT if she really didn't than she would've been able to scan the suppossed pictures of the dog. They were from a studio she said.[/B]


Depending on the package you purchase from the photographer, most professional photographers will sell you the pictures on a disk as well as hard copy, thus eliminating the need for a scanner. I have a scanner but don't need to use it much for pictures. And don't need it much for documents either because I have Adobe Professional so any document sent to me online or that I download from the web can be saved as a .pdf file through my Adobe software, again eliminating the need for a scanner.

MaryH


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 17 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874481


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874435





> When I asked for her pedigree, she replied that she didn't have a scanner. BUT if she really didn't than she would've been able to scan the suppossed pictures of the dog. They were from a studio she said.[/B]


Depending on the package you purchase from the photographer, most professional photographers will sell you the pictures on a disk as well as hard copy, thus eliminating the need for a scanner. I have a scanner but don't need to use it much for pictures. And don't need it much for documents either because I have Adobe Professional so any document sent to me online or that I download from the web can be saved as a .pdf file through my Adobe software, again eliminating the need for a scanner.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

My experience with photographers is also that they will put them online.. For example, my niece just had photos made for her card to use for auditions when she finishes college and all the pics were online on the photographer's site and could be downloaded easily.

But it's great that you all saw the red flags with this one... please don't hesitate to PM me or other admins or Report the thread ... we need everyone's help...


----------

